# DisneyWorld's huge Cichlid pool



## SomeRandomGuy (Aug 19, 2008)

This is on the Pangani walking trail in the Africa section of DisneyWorld's Animal Kingdon. They have a huge pool with a few smaller streams set up, all holding a vast number of African Cichlids. They have a glass wall set up to look at them from the side as well. You could see fry living in the shallows. There was an Egret hanging out occasionally grabbing a fish as well. Overall it's a really great setup. I've been there a few times, and always spend a good while beholding the Cichlid area. Now that I have a Mbuna tank and am reading up on them I like it even more.










__
https://flic.kr/p/2905839601










__
https://flic.kr/p/2906683020










__
https://flic.kr/p/2906677712










__
https://flic.kr/p/2905832515










__
https://flic.kr/p/2905831497










__
https://flic.kr/p/2905830403

They have a separate tank with hippos in it with Cichlids from a different lake (Victoria, I think). I asked about this since I wasn't aware that Hippos were in the rift lakes, and they explained that they really didn't coexist in the wild.

If you click the flickr link, then click the little 'all sizes' button you can see them in their original 3264 x 2448 if you are interested.


----------



## Matts_Cichlids (Jul 29, 2007)

WOW that looks like a nice set up. Just another reason I should go to Disney World, ohh well maybe one day.


----------



## BurgerKing (Jul 1, 2008)

Looks a little overstocked. 

Where is this place; Florida? I might have to go on vacay with a few rubbermaid containers and filters (scoop the fish out and throw them in the container so i can bring them home)


----------



## ajanin (Jul 24, 2008)

When I went there I just sat around listening to people try to sound smart. It was the funniest part of the day. The fish were really good though. Not alot of algae and no dead or dying fish. Disneys budget :dancing:


----------



## chapman76 (Jun 30, 2004)

I wonder how many hybrids are in there. There definitely are a ton of fish. This is just one more reason I want to get to Animal Kingdom.


----------



## BurgerKing (Jul 1, 2008)

Just thought of this now, how do they get fed??


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

chapman76 said:


> I wonder how many hybrids are in there.


I was just thinking this. The good thing is, I'm doubting that any of the fish from there will be making it out of that display - so no worries. :thumb:


----------



## chapman76 (Jun 30, 2004)

The only reason I was even thinking that is because that is about as natural of a "tank" as you can get. I wonder if they keep to their own kind when it comes to that or if it's a free for all.


----------



## Sin in Style2 (Feb 6, 2004)

Something not included in the pics is a huge waterfall to the back of the pool. The whole back wall prolly acts like a giant biofilter with water running down it from all the splashing. Also these pics give you little idea how large it really is lol. I sat watching for 30 mins before i realised i was being watched by a 6ft lung fish inches to my right. The streams are about 6-8ft wide and seem to go forever. Every inch is spotted with color.

Whatever they are feeding them it works.


----------



## HiImSean (Apr 5, 2007)

that is awesome!! i went a few years ago and dont remember that. im going again in december so ill be on the look out for it


----------



## sero73 (Dec 13, 2006)

I was admiring that same display while at Disney World myself over Thanksgiving when I received a call from our house sitter asking me what I wanted her to do b/c all my fish (mbuna) had died. It turns out she over fed (I told her it was the heater) and caused an ammonia spike killing all but the bristle nose. I could tell they were overfed by my now 1/3 empty bag of Dainichi and the snail explosion.


----------



## Alisonj (Aug 24, 2008)

awesome, thank you for sharing


----------



## Woundedyak (Oct 19, 2007)

I went to Disney for xmas and saw that pond for the first time! It was one of the most coolest set-up I've seen! Me and the wife hung out there for about an hour and just watch how they all interacted with each other. Noticed a few different behaviors then what's going on in my tank! Also,watched this funky bird with a huge beak eat about $500.00 (LFS prices) in quality fish.


----------

